# Land Registry



## Chalkie (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience of the new Land Registry procedures?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Chalkie said:


> Does anyone have any experience of the new Land Registry procedures?


Hi,well now,the new land registry called the Cadastre was up and running,333 areas were registered on mainland and some Islands having together 96 morgage registries,however 65% of greece is still not registered.The registration is in the hands of a private company called Ktimatologur apartment here in Egaleo of Athens was done,we did all the paper work but our new house near Corinthos was not in the plan for expected registration,all of greece was supposed to be finished but as we all know,other priorities stepped in.If you go to...Expatriates and Greek Cadastre... they explain things and show the areas which have been done.You only register when your area is requested to do so.After you register your property you have a short amount of time to cancel or change your entered details,after that deadline nothing can be altered about your property.At the moment I dont believe anything is doing with this land/property registration,I have heard nothing and I always watch the news on line.


----------



## Chalkie (Jun 24, 2010)

Many thanks indeed for that briefing. We have a property on Aegina and we're due to submit by early May 16. By the way, what's happening with the special property tax this year? On electricity bills as last year? Thanks for your reply. I'm surprised that there isn't more 'chat' online about the Land Registry project.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Chalkie said:


> Many thanks indeed for that briefing. We have a property on Aegina and we're due to submit by early May 16. By the way, what's happening with the special property tax this year? On electricity bills as last year? Thanks for your reply. I'm surprised that there isn't more 'chat' online about the Land Registry project.


Hi again,last year we were all on property tax..Enfia,the special Haratsi has long gone,we pay our Enfia via E banking but the news says that people will soon be able to pay through their Taxisnet.gr account with their bank debit card,by June, Julyish.They plan to bring the taxable value of property down to todays value which is of course loads cheaper than pre crisis price,thus making our Enfia property tax less per year.Also a new thing is coming in where when you sell a property your lawyer will register your sale and the price through your Taxisnet account,thus informing the tax office of money transactions,also the buyers Taxisnet.


----------

